# A Cut Above- The Journey Is Refined For 2006



## Incognegro (Dec 31, 2005)

Date: 01/01/2006

A Cut Above- The Journey Is Refined For 2006

Beginning Notes-

Began lifting mid-June 2005, and since then have gained considerable knowledge as well as decent gains in all areas of my body. Therefore, for 2006 I am ???refining??? what I already know. This term ???refinement??? is in regards primarily to my diet, as I have observed that it has been the biggest obstacle to my journal thus far.  I have several new plans for each area (i.e. training, nutrition, etc.) that I will break down for the ???refined journey??? this year???.


Diet-

Overall, I can see where diet will become the biggest obstacle to my gains, as I assume it is for most people. It is not what I am eating, it is the amount and consistency of what and how I am eating. Since I am still rather young at almost 20, my diet modification plan for the ???refined journey??? isn???t too complicated. Let me list several changes or points:

1.	I will begin eating more consistently. 6 small nutritious meals, with the biggest one in the morning full of complex carbohydrates and protein, and concluding with the smallest meal at night, which will contain slow digesting food.
2.	I will take my multi-vitamin more consistently then I have been. This multivitamin is GNC Mega Men, which shall be consumed twice a day.
3.	I will take my whey supplement on off days, just cut in half.
4.	I will eliminate and replace items in my diet. Items to be eliminated include the following: mayo (sub soy mayo), fatty salad dressing, 2 percent milk (sub skim milk). I am cutting down on the amount of ketchup, parmesan cheese, and generally stuff like that in general. Serving sizes in general. No more foot long Subway sandwiches, etc. You get the point. The list isn???t limited to these items; those are just some areas I can identify off the top of my head.
5.	Obviously no soda, trash, etc. I???m very good with this issue, but I indulge myself occasionally. No more of these. I am considering allowing one cheat day, on Sundays, but it would be not be a total pig out day.

Supplements-

We???re going to up the ante for 2006. Once budget allows I will begin/continue the following:

1.	GNC Multi 2x A day
2.	ON 100 % Whey- Training days- 2 scoops in morning shake, 2 scoops in p/o shake. Non-training- 2 scoops in the morning, or wherever I need them as a part of meal replacement during the day.
3.	Primaforce CEE- I???m going to load it then take it in the morning, and pre/post workout. Or just pre/post w/o. I haven???t decided what shall be the most beneficial yet.
4.	Fish Oil Caps- Whatever the recommended dosage is.
5.	BCAAs. - Post w/o. Need to do some research as to what brand and dosages.

Training-

For the month of January and perhaps February I am going to be following an arms intensive split, as I need to see how my current job schedule shapes up, and give me time to focus on diet w/o having to stick with a new p/rr/s type routine at the same time too.

Arms Intensive:

Monday- Chest (15-20 sets including warm-ups) Triceps (10-12 sets)

Tuesday- Back (20-25 sets including warm-ups) Biceps (10-12 sets)

Wednesday- Off

Thursday- Shoulders (15-20 sets including warm-ups)

Friday- Legs (15-20 sets including squat warm-ups) Biceps (2 supersets) Triceps (2 supersets)

Saturday- Off

Sunday- Off/Diet Cheat Day

Odds are I will not stick strictly to this layout, but will keep the lifting days the same (4) w/ no more than 2 consecutive days of lifting.

Come the end of February or January depending on life, and the consistency of me sticking to a new diet, I am going to begin p/rr/p/rr/s split, as I am trying to build mass. (Leanness for me at least at this age comes naturally lol, no cutting.)

I am unsure yet about the split of the p/rr/p/rr/s routine muscle group per day wise. But it will probably be 4 a week lifting days, as that is what I seem to like. We shall see.

Pending the results of the p/rr/p/rr/s plan, I will either stick w/ that longer or go to pure p/rr/s around the middle of the year or so, as I will have been then training over a 	year, and ready to hit p/rr/s for real I guess. I honestly think I could go at it now, but I am going to listen to what Gopro has gone over in his sticky.

	I need to start consistently free squatting (no smith) even if this requires a change of gym. I have been using the smith too much, and feel that I need to step into the real realm. 

	I am also going to start doing full workout for legs. No more excuses.

	I am going to begin to incorporate semi hard cardio for a short period of maybe 15 minutes at the max at the end of each lifting session.

	At some point before June, I will figure out a flexibility program and incorporate that into my daily split on lifting days.


That???s it. 

Miscellaneous Notes- 

I really am interested to see what a refined diet and serious supplementation will bring, as well as a unique program in the middle of the year. If I stick w/ these, my body should really take off. Over the long term, as I think is consistent w/ most people, diet poses the most problems.

I am writing this long post of my goals, etc. primarily for myself to refer to in the coming months, but I greatly value input of those who are much farther in the game than I, both knowledge, experience, and shape wise ha-ha.

May the ???Refined??? Journey of the Negro begin!

Let???s get it???.


J


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2005)

Are you trying to bulk?


----------



## Incognegro (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, but not in the traditional sense of bulk/cut cycles. I am content to gain lbm more slowly then trying to cut all the fat off that I would gain from a bulking cycle. I just completed my first bulk cut cycle and it sucked. I got a long life ahead.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Jan 2, 2006)

*Workout 1/2/2006*

17 Sets Chest/ 6 Sets Triceps

Flat DB Press

1x8 @ 70 Warmup (10)
1x6 @ 90
1x8 @ 90 (9)
1x6 @ 90 Failure

Incline DB Press

1x8 @ 70 Warmup (10)
1x8 @ 80
1x8 @ 80
1x8 @ 80 (10) ?????

Decline Smith Press

1x8 @ 90
1x9 @ 90
1x6 @ 110 (7)

Flat DB Flyes

1x8 @ 40
1x7 @ 60
1x8 @ 60

Cable Crosses (Light)

3x12 @ 60 (30 ea. side)

Rope Pressdowns

2x8 @ 70
1x8 @ 60

Standing DB Pullover

1x10 @ 30
1x10 @ 35
1x6 @ 40 

Abs: None

Cardio: 10 min/bike. 

Grade/Effort:  B/B

Comments:  Switched up the format for the posting of the workouts. Decent workout for the first one of 2006. Went a bit long, but again the cardio back in the routine is new.  Workout was close to an hour and forty-five min. A bit long in my taste. I am going to research a flexibilty routine for 15 minutes, and alternate that with my cardio. So a four day lifting split equals two sessions of cardio and two sessions of flexibility. We shall start w/ that. Went to the gym in the morning today. I don't like it, too many people and my body felt weird lifting in the morning as opposed to several hours before sleep.

J


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 2, 2006)

The weights on the DB presses are the combined weight, correct?
Overall, your plan looks alright, it's just a little higher volume than 
I would do, but that's just me I guess.


----------



## Incognegro (Jan 3, 2006)

Yes, the weight is combined. I am experiencing with a bit more volume just to see what happens. Trying to switch it up a bit.


Will post back/bis session a bit later.



J


----------



## Incognegro (Jan 3, 2006)

13 Sets Back / 9 Sets Biceps

Deadliftn' Fhor Lyfe Son

1x9 @ 135 Warmup
1x9 @ 185
1x6 @ 205 PB
1x8 @ 205

I can do 240 at least I feel.

B/O BB Row

1x10 @ 95 Pronated Widegrip
1x9 @ 125 Pronated Widegrip
1x8 @ 125 Supinated Closegrip

Pronated Widegrip Pullups

1x6 @ BW
1x10 @ BW (Awesome set! Probably best set of these ever. Super strict.)
1x5 @ BW (Didn't rest enough between sets.)

Low Cable Closegrip Rows

1x10 @ 85
1x9 @ 85
1x8 @ 85

Standing EZ Bar Curls

1x9 @ 50
1x7 @ 50
1x6 @ 50

Concentration Curl  DB Dropset

1x8 @ 20 + 1x10 @ 10 (3x each arm.)

Abs: 3x20 medicine ball crunches

Cardio: 5 min treadmill 10.0 grade @ 4.4 / 5 min treadmill grade 1.0 @ 6.4

Grade/Effort: A/A

Comments:  Got all my expected areas done. PB on deads, if only 5 lbs. 200 pound reps feel good. Knocked out one awesome set of pullups. Diet was on point. This cardio is killing me its so boring. Fat bitches hog the bike, I dislike the treadmill.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Jan 6, 2006)

*1/7/05 Workout*

16 Sets Shoulders / 3 Sets Abs

Sitting DB Overhead Press

1x8 @ 40 (10) Warmup (combined weight.)
2x8 @ 60
1x5 @ 70

Upright BB Rows

1x8 @ 95 (10)
1x8 @ 95
1x4 @ 115 PB

Side Raises

1x6 @ 40 (20 ea. hand)
1x7 @ 40 (Pain.)
1x9 @ 30 (15 ea. hand)

Reverse Flyes DB Incline bench

3x9 @ 30

Front Raises

3x8 ea hand @ 15 DB ea. hand

Abs:  3x20 Hanging Knee Raises

Cardio: 10 min low effort bike.

Grade/Effort: B/B

Comments: Another drudging shoulder session despite the nice increase on the UPright rows. O well. This new job has me tired.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Jan 10, 2006)

*1/7/2006 Workout*

9 Sets Legs (LOL) / 3 Sets Abs

Squatizzles (Smith)

1x8 (10) @ 135 Warmup
1x8 @ 145
1x6 @ 160
1x3 @ 180 PB

DB Lunges

1x12 @ 35 Ea. hand (new so light weight.)
1x10 @ 45
1x8 @ 45

Leg Curl Machine

2x12 @ 90 

Lol I was done at this point. Getting back into the swing slowly.

Abs: 3x20 Hanging Knee Raises

Cardio: 10 min medium intensity bike.

Grade/Effort: B/A

Comments: A intensity for raping legs, but B for not doing enough volume. PB on squats! Never have done that much. 


J


----------



## Incognegro (Jan 10, 2006)

*1/9/2006*

Abbrev. Chest 12 Sets / 2 Drop Sets Tris

Incline DB Press

1x10 @ 70 (combined weight) warmup
1x8 @ 90
1x7 (8) @ 90
1x5 @ 90

Flat DB Press

1x6 @ 80 (8+)
3x4 @ 100

Cable Cross Light

3x10 @ 60 (30 per side.)

Pushdown Y grip dropsets (oye these burn)

100x6 + 80x8 + 60x10

100x6 +80x6 + 60x10

Abs: 3x20 Hanging Knee Raises (together)

Cardio: None (no time)

Grade/Effort: C/A

Comments: C for no volume cause I got to the gym later than I anticipated and I had class an hour later. Oh well. Really pushed out the flat presses, 100 for 3 sets in a row felt good.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Jan 12, 2006)

*1/12/2006*

12 Sets Back / 5 Sets Biceps (2 Dropsets)

My back was  today so I did a mini session sort to speak. 


Deads

1x8 @ 135 Warmup
2x8 @ 185
1x6 @ 205 (7-8)

Powergrip width Pullups

1x7
3x6

Low Cable Rows (closegrip)

3x10 @ 85

Standing EZ Bar Curls

1x8 @ 50 (10)
1x4 @ 70 PB
1x3 @ 70

Concentration Dropset

1x8 @ 20 db then 1x10 @ 10 db. (3x)

Abs: 3x20 Hanging Knee Raises (separate)

Cardio: 10 min low intensity bike.

Grade/Effort: C/C

Comments: Crappy workout. I slept wrong on my back wrong or something. Even stretching it out a bit before lifting didnt do much to allievate the pain/stiffness. Lowered volume, and the arm work felt pointless.  It is super hard to come to this gym now due to this new job, and I am going to investigate the gold's which is much closer to my location than this one. Will probably be at Gold's by the end of the month. Did curl 70 lbs. for the first time.

January is transition month, and I hate it.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Jan 16, 2006)

*1/15/2006*

13 Sets Shoulders / 9 Sets Legs  

Sitting DB Overhead Press 

1x10 @ 40 Warmup
3x8 @ 60

Upright Rows BB

1x10 @ 95
1x7 @ 115 
1x6 @ 115

Reverse Flyes DB

2x10 @ 30
1x8 @ 30

Front DB Raises

3x6 ea. arm @ 20 DB each arm.

Squatizzles

1x8 @ 135 Warmup
2x6 @ 175

Lunges

3x12 @ 40 DB each hand.

Leg Curls

1x12 @ 70
1x12 @ 90
1x12 @110

Abs: 3x20 medicine ball crunches

Cardio: None


Grade/Effort: C/B

Comments: Soo hard to get in now w/ this new schedule. I need to switch gyms!


J


----------



## Incognegro (Jan 16, 2006)

*1/15/2006*

14 Sets Chest / 2 Dropsets + 3 Sets Triceps

Incline DB Press

1x10 @ 60 Warmup
1x8 @ 80
2x5 @ 100

Flat DB Press

4x5 @ 100

Flyes

2x10 @ 50
1x8 @ 60

Cable Crosses

1x12 @ 60
1x10 @ 60
1x8 @ 60

Pressdown Dropsets

(2x) 1x6 @ 100 + 1x8 @ 80 + 1x8 @ 60

Pullovers Standing

1x8 @ 40 DB
2x6 @ 40 DB
1x8 @ 35 DB

Abs: 3x20 Hanging Knee Raises

Cardio: Lazy and skipped it

Grade/Effort: C/B

Comments: Felt short and ineffective. Skipped cardio. Time to switch gyms. My time here is done.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Jan 20, 2006)

*1/20/2006 Session*

16 Sets Shoulders / 6 Sets Abs

Well, alot has changed. Im now at World's, and I missed my first ever workout this week, back. Hopefully this is the first and last one.  

DB Overhead Press

1x10 @ 50 Warmup
1x8 @ 60
2x6 @ 70

Upright BB Rows

1x8 @ 95
2x6 @ 115

Reverse Flyes Db

1x10 @ 30
2x8 @ 40

Front Raises

3x8 ea. arm at 20 DB ea.

Side Raises

2x6 @ 20 ea. arm
1x7 @ "

Abs:

3x20 Hanging Knee Raises (together)
3x10 Side twisting ones for obliques hanging knee raises.

Cardio: I rode my bike 3 miles today at a decent pace.

Grade/Effort: A/A

Comments: Awesome new gym. Weights and effort that felt hard at the old gym felt light an effortless in this new enviroment. Best workout in awhile.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Jan 21, 2006)

*1/21/2006 Session*

11 Sets Legs / 4 Arms Dropsets + 6 Sets Reg Arms / 3 Sets Abs

First real time cage squating! holy crap what a difference from smith. Gotta be alot more careful w/ your back.

Squat Fhor Lyfe

1x10 @ 135 Warmup
1x8 @ 155
1x8 @ 155 (Form practise)
17 @ 175

I can blow past my previous best of 180 once I nail my form. Im good for 200ish for 8-9. Love these when not done w/ a machine!

Calf Raise Machine

1x12 @90
1x12 @ 140
2x12 @ 190 PB

Lunges

1x12 @ 80
2x12 @ 100 PB

Power Grip Pushdowns

1x8 @ 80 + 1x10 @ 60 + 1x3 @ 80  (2X)

Rope Pressdown Dropsets

1x8 @ 80 + 1x10 @ 60 + 1x10 @ 40 (2x)

Standing Db Curl Alternating

1x6 ea @ 25 DB ea. hand
1x7 ea @ 30
1x6 ea @ 40

Straight Bar Curl Standing (not bb not ez short straight bar w/ 65 preattached.)

1x8 @ 65
1x7 @ 65'
1x6 @ 65

Abs:3x20 Hanging Knee Raises

Cardio: Got a new bike route I do every day about 4-6 miles low-medium intensity. Ride to work, work to lunch, lunch to work, work to gym, gym to house. haha

Grade/Effort: A/A

Comments: PBs. That is all. 2nd straight A workout. New gym is breaking them barriers down. Squat Cage for lyfe folks!

J


----------



## Incognegro (Jan 31, 2006)

*1/30/06 Session*

Well first off, forgot to post 2 workouts from last week, I cant record them now since I have thrown out the paper. Stupid work, I haven't lifted until yesterday from last tuesday.

Chest 13 Sets / 7 Sets Triceps / 3 Sets Abs

Flat DB Press

1x10 @ 35 Warmup
1x8 @ 45 (10+)
1x8 @ 50
1x5 @ 55 (ea. hand)

Incline DB Press

1x8 @ 40
2x6 @ 45

Skipped 3rd, stupid bench bothers me.

Decline BB Press

1x10 @ 95
1x9 @ 115
1x9 @ 115

DB Flyes Flat

1x10 @ 30
1x10 @ 35
1x8 @ 35

Pressdowns (Y grip)

1x10 @ 100
1x12 @ 120
1x10 @ 130
1x8 @ 140 PB

Overhead Standing Extension DB

1x10 @ 30
1x8 @ 35
1x8 @ 40

Abs: 3x20 Separate Hanging Knee Raises

Grade/Effort: B/B

Comments: Boring chest workout. All the incline benches are at the weirdest adjustable angles, either too high and it hits my shoulders, or almost flat. O well. Never did 140 at pressdowns till today, they are coming along nicely.

Damn work. Really have to force myself to go, I'd rather sleep.  But I suck it up

Introducing diet grade..either shit or brick. You build a house by eating bricks, not shit. A shit house falls down when it starts to rain. thanks animalpak journey. A bit inspiring almost.

Diet: Brick.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Jan 31, 2006)

*1/31/06 Session*

16 Sets Back / 9 Sets Biceps / 3 Sets Abs

Drive weight off the floor (deads)

1x10 @ 135
1x8 @ 185
2x8 @ 205 

B/O Rows

1x10 @ 90
1x10 @ 135
1x5 @ 155 PB 

WG Pullup 4 Lyfe

1x8 @ BW
1x6 @ BW
1x6 @ BW

Low Cable Rows

1x10 @ 100
2x8 @ 110

WG Pulldowns

1x8 @ 100
1x8 @ 120
1x9 @ 120

Bangin' Hammerz

2x6 ea. @ 30 DB
1x3 ea. @ 35 DB

Standing BB Curl :arnold:

1x6 @ 65
1x1 @ 85 Max out Failure oye oye 
1x8 @ 65

Neutral Grip Pullups (short down n right back up)

1x8 @ BW
1x7 @ BW
1x8 @ BW

Abs: 2x20 @ Hanging Knee Raises

Grade/Effort: B/A

Comments: Good workout. I hate working biceps for some reason. Triceps are no problem, but bis just dont get it done. I don't get that satisfaction. Solid back work. 

Oh, and one more note.  Gloves are the equivalent of weaksauce people, my grip is so tight and my calluses tearing off my hands I grip cold steel between sets to ease the burn. Seriously. Fight knurling for lyfe!

Diet: Brick (well for enough meals spaced apart, but had a chocolate muffin. bleh.)

J


----------



## Incognegro (Feb 2, 2006)

*02/02/2006*

15 Sets Shoulders / 3 Sets Abs

Sitting DB Overhead Press

1x9 @ 60 total. Warmup
1x6 @ 70
1x6 @ 70

Upright BB Rows

1x8 @ 95
1x5 @ 115
1x4 @ 115

BB Shrugs (squat rack load)

1x20 @ 135
1x9 @ 225 PB
1x7 @ 225

Reverse Flyes

1x10 @ 40
1x8 @ 50
1x9 @ 50

Side Raises

1x8 @ 20 ea hand.
1x7 @ 20
1x8 @ 20

Abs: 3x20 Hanging Knee Raises separate.

Effort/Grade: B/C

Comments: Shoulders   . These workouts seem to take the longest, and they seem the most boring. I have no idea why. Front delts didnt feel like they got hit hard like they normally do. Skipped 4th set overhead press, and did bb shrugs instead of this life fitness shrug machine that lookd promising at first.  World is empty at this hour...Just me my thoughts and the fight against iron.  Rear delts really starting to poke out. Extra trap work tonight.


Diet: BRICK.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Feb 6, 2006)

*2/6/2006*

16 Sets Legs / 3 Sets Abs

Squat 4 Lyfe

1x10 @ 135 Warmup
1x8 @ 155
1x8 @ 155
1x6 @ 175

Calf Raise Machine

1x12 @ 180
1x12 @ 200
1x9 @ 240
1x12 @ 240

Hack Machine

(Experimenting w/ toes in/out and width of feet.)

1x10 @ 90
3x12 @ 90

Leg Curl

1x10 @ 90
3x6 @ 115

Abs: 3x20 separate hanging knee raises.

Grade/Effort: A/A

Comments: Solid leg workout. They feel toasted. Missed legs last week, this job is killling me. Really need to concentrate on finishing off the weekly split. Experimented w/ a new calf raise machine and hack machine. Really like them.

Diet: BRICK.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Feb 9, 2006)

*1/9/2006 (For session 1/7/2006)*

14 Sets Chest / 8 Sets Triceps / 3 Sets Abs

Decline BB 

1x10 @ 95
1x10 @ 115
2x3 @ 135 PB

Flat DB

1x10 @ 40 db ea. hand.
1x9 @ 50  
1x5 @ 55
1x6 @ 55  

Incline Flyes

1x9 @ 25 ea hand.
1x9 @ 30
1x8 @ 30

Dips

1x6 @ BW
2x8 @ BW

Pressdowns

1x8 @ 130
1x10 @ 140
2x8 @ 150 PB

Standing DB Overhead Extension

1x10 @ 35 db
3x8 @ 40

Abs: 3x20 Hanging Knee Raises

Diet: BRICK

Grade/Effort: A/C

Comments: A on paper, but drive didnt seem to be there, despite of the PB. Diet is improving as of late.  Decline Bench felt good. On the grind for lyfe guys.


J

Back tonight.


----------



## Incognegro (Feb 10, 2006)

*1/10/06 (for session 1/09/06*

16 Sets Back / 6 Sets Biceps (3 Dropsets) no abs

Deadliftizzles

1x9 @ 135
1x9 @ 185
1x8 @ 205
1x6 @ 215 PB

Pullupplegags

1x7 @ BW
2x6 @ BW

Body Odor Rowfohlcopters

1x10 @ 90 Supinated
1x8 @ 135 pronated
1x6 @ 155 supinated

CaBle TV Rows (low channels)

1x12 @ 100
1x10 @ 110
1x8 @ 120

CG Pulldownhoes

1x8 @ 105
1x8 @ 120
1x8 @ 135

Bangin Hammers

1x6 ea. hand @ 30 db
1x4 @ 35
1x3 @ 35

Constipation Curls 4 Girls Dropsets

3x10 @ 25 DB plus 3x10 @ 15 Db

no fagdominals

Grade/eFfort: A/B

Comments: Solid back workout, back is standing up to higher volume nicely. Biceps are gay. I swear, all people do in this gym is chest and arms. And wide grip pulldowns w/ bad form. Thats it, I swear.

Diet: Super BRICK.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Feb 16, 2006)

*2/16/05 (For workout 2/14/06)*

15 Sets Legs / 6 Sets Shoulders / 3 Sets Abs

Cage Work

1x8 @ 135
1x6 @ 155
1x7 @ 175
1x4 @ 185

Calf Raise Machine

1x8 @ 240
1x10 @ 260
1x9 @ 280 (Getting it done.)
1x10 @ 300

Hack Machine (Varied positioning of feet..toes in, toes out, etc.)

4x10 @ 90

Leg Curl

1x10 @ 90
1x6 @ 115
1x4 @ 115

DB Sitting Overhead Press

1x8 @ 60
2x6 @ 70

Upright BB Rows

1x8 @ 95
2x5 @ 115

Abs: 3x25 Hanging Knee Raises

Grade/Effort: A/C

Comments: A on paper, but the effort/burn from a similiar leg session last week wasn't there. I havent been very consistent lately w/ my workouts, eg. today is a good example of having to combine muscle groups to stay on schedule day wise, etc. Seems like every leg workout I do I immediatly seem to put on mass. Good times! Lot of elbow joint pain lately.

Diet: Brickedy Brick.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Feb 16, 2006)

*2/16/06*

14 Sets Chest / 7 Sets Tris / 3 Sets Abs

Decline BB

1x10 @ 95
1x8 @ 115
1x6 @ 135
1x5 @ 135

Flat DB 

1x10 @ 40 ea. hand.
1x8 @ 45
1x8 @ 50
1x8 @ 55 (strong ).

Incline DB

1x10 @ 40
1x6 @ 45 (Tired)
1x8 @ 45

Flat DB Flyes

1x8 @ 30 ea. hand
2x8 @ 35

Pressdowns

1x10 @ 140
3x8 @ 150

Standing DB Overhead Extension

1x8 @ 35
1x8 @ 40
1x5 40 (burn.)

Abs:  3x25 Hanging knee Raises (strong ones today!)

Grade/Effort: B/B

Comments: Mundane Workout.  Chest seems to be the workout I have been seeming to let slide lately; at least it feels that way. Back workouts seem the strongest as of late. Elbow Pain. I feel strong on the decline BB, but am scared to rep over 135 BB Flat for some reason. Bleh. I need to suck it up.

Diet: BRICK.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Feb 19, 2006)

*2/19/06 (For workout 2/17/06)*

13 Sets Back / 9 Sets Shoulders / 3 sets abs

Dead

1x10 @ 135
1x8 @ 185
1x8 @ 205
1x6 @ 215

Bent Over

1x6 @ 135 WG Pronated
1x7 @ 135 WG Supinated
1x8 @ 135 WG Supinated

Low Cable

1x12 @ 90
1x8 @ 110
1x8 @ 120

Pullups (WG Neutral)

1x10 @ BW
1x8 @ BW
1x7 @ BW

BB Shrugs

1x12 @ 135
2x8 @ 225

Reverse Flyes

1x9 @ 20 lb. db ea. hand
1x6 @ 25
1x8 @ 25

Front Raises (pain today)

1x4 @ 25 ea. hand
2x3 @ 25 ea. hand
(3 ea. arm)

3x12 Abs: lay on bench flat grip the back and swing up and over and back flat. leg lifts extreme i guess. felt good to stretch out the back and work abs a bit.

Grade/Effort: B/B

Comments: Combo high volume day. Felt good acutally, but not A qualilty. Skipped upright rows. Diet is really good on w/o days as of late, but almost crap on off days. What gives....

Diet: brick.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Feb 21, 2006)

*2/21/06*

20 Sets Wheels / 9 Sets Biceps / 1 endurance forearms / 3 sets abs.

didn't keep track cause I forgot my pen and paper. I killed my calves oye.  Did preacher curls for the first time. for the forearm exerise I forearm curled till I dropped it. 

Arnold workout lol, all volume.

diet was CRAP. today. not enough meals, not spaced right, and fatty salad dressing.

Squat 4 Lyfe.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Feb 23, 2006)

2/23/06

No chest or push today/maybe tom. woke up w/ real bad anterior delt pain that was radiatiing into the lateral as well. In all range of motion it really hurt, felt it in the joint. gonna give it a day off and see what happens. I think I might have lifted something weird at work yesterday.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Feb 24, 2006)

*2/23/06 (for workout 2/22/06*

Well I decided to go and suck it up and work through it. Didnt hurt after awhile which was unexpected

12 Sets Chest / 8 Sets Triceps / 3 Sets Abs

Decline BB

1x12 @ 95
1x5 @ 135
1x6 @ 135
1x5 @ 135

Flat DB

1x6 @ 45  ea. hand
1x7 @ 55
2x5 @ 55

Flyes Flat Db

4x8 @ 30 lb. ea. hand

Pressdowns

1x10 @ 140
3x10 @ 150

Overhead Extension DB

4x8 @ 30 db.

Abs: 3x12 Overhead Lifts

Grade/Effort:  B/B

comments: worked through some shoulder pain. Abbreviated workout. For some reason it feels and looks like I am putting on mass after every workout as of late, no matter what group.

Diet: brick.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Feb 25, 2006)

*2/25/2006 (For workout 2/24/2006)*

10 Sets Back / 9 Sets Shoulders / 3 Sets Abs

Deadlifts off the floor

1x8 @ 135
1x8 @ 185
1x3 @ 225 PB  
1x5 @ 225

Bent Over Rows WG Supinated

1x8 @ 135
1x6 @ 135
1x7 @ 135

Pullups WG Neutral

3x7 @ BW

BB Shrugs

3x12 @ 225

Upright Rows

3x8 @ 95

Reverse DB Flyes

1x8 @ 50
1x6 @ 50
1x8 @ 50

Abs: 3x12 Overhead Lift

Grade/Effort: A/A

Comments: Dead Pb. That is all.

Diet: shit.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Mar 1, 2006)

*3/01/2006 (For workout 2/27/06)*

20 Sets Legs / 3 Sets Abs

Didnt keep track. Kinda relaxes me during the workout for a change. I might not write them strictly down for one week, just summarize them here. Kinda switch things up a bit.

Cage Work

4 sets, did 205 1x3 PB     Trying to catch squats up to the deadlift lb.

Hack squats

4 sets

Seated Calf Raise

4 sets heavy.

Leg Curls

4 at 90

Slide Bench Calf Raises toes way in.

4 sets

Abs: 3x12 overhead raises.

Grade/Effort A/A.

Comments:; Repped 205 raw for 3. couldve done 5 but just dropped and let it hit the rails. any more weight and i need a shirt roll or something cause i keep getting bruised.  Calf work feels good.


Diet: barely brick.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Mar 1, 2006)

*03/01/06 (For workout 2/28/06)*

13 Sets Chest / 8 Sets Tris / 3 Sets Abs


Decline BB (Flat Bench  )

1x8 @ 95 Warmup
1x3 @ 135 mad elbow pain left.
1x5 @ 135
1x4 @ 135

Incline DB

1x8 @ 80
1x6 @ 90
1x5 @ 90

Flat DB

1x8 @ 100
1x6 @ 110
1x3 @ 120 PB  

Flyes DB kept em light for form work (flat)

3x8 @ 60


Deep Dips (these felt hard and good today)

4x8 @ BW

Pressdowns 

1x8 @ 140
3x8 @ 150

Abs: 3x25 Hanging Knee raises one together 2 separate.

Grade/Effort: B/B

Comments: PB on db bench, couldve done 1 rep more. dbs are getting hard to roll back and get moving. Dips felt awesome, gotta get back into doing these.
Session felt good. worked off some work and female stress.


Diet: shit.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Mar 2, 2006)

*03/02/2006*

15 Sets Back / 9 Sets Biceps / 3 Sets Abs

Deadlift off floor

1x8 @ 185
1x8 @ 205
1x7 @ 215
1x7 @ 225  

Bent Over Rows WG Supinated

3x8 @ 135

Pullups WG Neutral

1x8 @ BW
1x7 @ BW
1x6 @ BW
1xchinup and hold as long as i can clenched (40 seconds)

Low Cable w/ pulldown bar super WG

1x8 @ 80 Supinated
1x8 @ 90 Pronated
1x8 @ 100 Pronated

Standing Hammerz

3x8 ea. arm @ 30 db ea. arm

Sitting Preacher Curl Machine

3x4 @ 50 these are harder then they look

BB Curl

1x8 @ 65
1x4 @ 65 hard failure tired now
1x4 @ 65

Abs: 3x12 Overhead raise.

Grade/Effort: B/B

Comments: Repped 225 7x   hardest part is the first 6 inches off the floor. Took a dosage of spike about 20 min b4 lifting which was too early. It had a bit of a rush. Im going to try to take it earlier next time on leg day. Loved the super wide low rows today.

Diet: Brick.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Mar 2, 2006)

Geez guys no comments. cmon gimme feedback


----------



## Incognegro (Mar 6, 2006)

Long awaited week off. My body needs it, my shoulder has been giving me problems, also came off 4 straight days of hard hockey. My back needs a break. Plus its spring break. Back on the grind next monday w/ new split.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, New split coming on monday

Going to come down from 4 days to 3 days

Day 1: 20 Sets Legs (2 calf exercises) / 9 Sets Shoulders / Abs (2 shoulder exercises rear delts.)

Day 2: 16 Sets Chest (3 exercises 4 sets) 9 Sets Triceps (3 Exercises) Abs.

Day 3: 16 Sets Back plus 1 4x set trap exercise / 9 Sets Biceps / 3 sets forearms. maybe abs.

2 days off after back before rotation begins again. Not going to pin myself to certain days a week cause of work changes. but always 2 days off in a row after back and one day between legs/ chest.

High volume seems to be working as of late..so we're going to keep rollin w/ it.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Mar 10, 2006)

Bleh I want to get back to it! I feel so guilty....lol

J


----------



## Incognegro (Mar 12, 2006)

Back in the game tom w/ wheels.

ordered fresh round of whey and some of the bn cee powder. once that gets here we shall see what happens. never been on creatine yet. steady anyway.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Mar 13, 2006)

*03/13/06*

20 Sets Wheels / 6 Sets Shoulders / 3 Sets Abs

Cage Work

1x12 @ 135
1x7 8+ @ 185
1x5 @ 205
1x2 (Failure into bars) @ 225 PB 

Hack Squat

1x11 @ 90
1x9 @ 90
1x8 @ 140
1x6 @ 180 PB

Leg Curl

1x9 @ 90
1x10 @ "
1x8 @ "
1x6 @ "

Seated Calf Raise

1x7 @ 3 45 Plates
1x6 @ "
2x4 @ 4 45 Plates

Rotary Calf Machine

1x10 @ 70  (I like this machine)
3x12 @ 80

Overhead DB Press

1x8 @ 30 ea.
1x7 @ 35
1x7 @ 35 (mad left joint elbow pain.)

Bend Over Sitting rear reverse flyes 

2x8 @ 40 total
1x9 @ 40

3x12 Abs Overhead raise.

Grade/Effort: A/A

Comments: Good day back. PB on squat and hack machine.  By year's end Id like to rep 3 plates each side 1x5 and deadlift 1x8 the same.  Rotary calf machine felt good. If I keep the steadiness w/ my legs they are going to be my best feature I know it. Gotta lotta catch up calf work to do. Legs are going to be the focus for awhile and shoulders except rear delts are going to be worked at maintenance level. Can't wait to start on the cee. Going to adjust this workout to 7 Sets Shoulders for 2 xercisees total. One multi delt exerise 3x set and one rear delt for 4-5 sets. Im getting tired at this point, hope the creatine will help. Was training for about a little over 80 min.

Weakness  Bad diet .

..Because the man is back 

Diet: brick. need to go shopping.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Mar 15, 2006)

*3/15/2006*

16 Sets Chest / 10 Sets tris / 6 sets abs

decline bb

1x8 (10+) @ 90 warmup
1x8 (10) @ 135
1x8 @ 135
1x2 @ 185 (spot)

Flat db

1x8 @ 100
1x4 @ 120
1x4 @ 120

Incline flyes

1x8 @ 60
2x7 @ 60

Cable cross

1x12 @ 60 (light for form work)
2x8 @ 80

Dipz

1x8 @ bw
1x6 @ bw
1x5 @ bw
1x3 @ bw (tightened up the rest interval for the last 2 sets lolol hence low rep)

Standing db overhead extension

1x8 @ 30 db
1x8 @ 35 db
1x8 @ 40 db

Pressdowns (ygrip)

2x6 @ 150
1x4 @ 150 (left elbow joint pain.)

Abs: 3x25 Hanging knee raises

3x12 overhead leg lift laying flat.

Grade/Effort: B/A

Comments: new drugs came in today. decline bench felt strong, but dips were weaksauce..didnt wait long enough in between sets. gonna rep 140 next week db 2 sets maybe 2x2. creatine begins again tom thank god.
arm work felt good. left elbow joint is killing me.


diet: brick. 9 meals today.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Mar 18, 2006)

*3/18/05 (for workout 3/16/06)*

13 Sets Back / 3 Sets Trapz / 6 sets biceps / 3 sets forarmz

Deadlifts (off the floor)

Decided to switch the grip today. What a difference! I went from mixed to both pronated, all my pulls felt so much easier! will explain in next post.

1x10 @ 135 Warmup
1x8 @ 185
1x7 @ 225
1x3 @ 245 PB amazing what grip can do.

WG Pullups Neutral Grip

3x7 @ BW

WG Low Cable Rows (pulldown bar

1x11 @ 90 P
1x8 @ 100 S
1x8 @ 100 P

Bent Over BB rows

1x6 @ 135 medium grip supinated
2x8 @ 135 wg pronated

BB Shrugs (stood on 2 50 lb plates for a bit more ROM).

3x8 @ 225

Preacha Curl

2x8 @ 45
1x7 @ 45

Concentration Curlz

3x8 @ ea. arm @ 30 db.

Forearm curl w/ bb.

1x15 @ 45
2x12 @ 45 shortened ri here.

no abs.

Grade/Effort: B/B

Comments: Everything felt lackluster cept for deads. amazing what different grips can do. creatine really kicked in today. b/o rows felt weak. i think my form needs a tad bit of work. strained my neck a bit on the 3rd set bb shrugs. forearms curlz felt good.

Diet: BRICK. awesome today. amazing what i can do when my mind is in it.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Mar 20, 2006)

18 Sets legs / 3 sets shoulders (skipped 3 sets shoulders/ all abs)

this is why we dont talk at the gym we miss work that we have to do.

Squat

1x8 @ 135
1x7 @ 185
1x6 @ 205
1x2 @ 225 getting there

Hack Squats

1x8 @ 90
3x8 @ 140

Seat Calf Raise

1x10 @ 3 plates
1x5 @ 4 plates
1x6 @ 4 plates

Leg Curl

1x12 @ 130
1x10 @ 140
1x8 @ 150
1x8 @ 160

Reverse Flyes

3x8 @ 50

Grade/Effort: C/B

Comments: dont talk in the gym guys. missed my work .



J


----------



## Incognegro (Mar 21, 2006)

14 Sets Chest / 9 Sets triceps / 6 sets abs.

Decline bb

1x11 @ 95
1x4 @ 135 major left elbow pain
2x6 @ 135

Flat Db

1x5 @ 120
1x5 @ 120
1x3 @ 130
1x2 @ 130 (65 ea hand.) these felt good.

Flat Flyes

3x8 @ 70. 35 ea. hand.

Cable Cross

3x8 @ 80

Dipz

1x7 @ BW
1x4 @ BW elbow pain
1x6 @ Bw

Overhead standing db extension

3x8 @ 40 db

Pressdown (y grip)

1x10 @ 150
2x8 @ 150. stack doesnt do anymore lol.

abs: 3x25 hanging knee raises, 3x12 overhead leg lift.


Grade/Effort : A/A

Comments: best chest workout in awhile. actually felt some intensity, which has been lacking in my chest w/os for a while. blowing up 130 flat felt good. your db bench to bb bench is supposed to be 1:2 so if you can rep 130 in theory you should be able to rep 260 in bb. in theory lol. however for me its accurate. i db bench b/c it is much much harder and not as squidly.

good day today. decent diet too.

diet: barely brick, but solid.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Mar 24, 2006)

*3/24/06*

13 Sets back / 6 sets biceps / no abs no trap work.

pullups (neutral grip wg.)

1x5 @ BW
1x6 @ BW
1x 7 @ Bw
1x6 @ Bw

WG Rows (pulldown bar)

1x11 @ 90 pronated
1x8 @ 100
1x8 @ 110

CG pulldown

1x8 @ 90
1x8 @ 100
1x8 @ 120

Bent Over rows

1x6 @ 135 pronated
1x8 @ 135 pro
1x8 @ 135 supinated.

hammer curls

3x8 ea. arm 30 db a peice.

concentration

3x8 ea. arm 30 db. a peice

no abs no traps fuck life.


Grade/effort: D/D

Comment: had to cut it short, was feeling like shit anyway. forget this week.
cg pulldowns felt good havent done them in awhile.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Mar 27, 2006)

*3/27/06*

17 Sets leggers / 6 sets shoulders / no abs.


Squat (deep atg. return to 3-6 inch ass off the floor, had to drop weight a bit to do it, but going deeper is key.)

1x8 @ 135
1x6 @ 185 3inches off the floor yea
1x6 @ 185
1x2 @ 185 2 full ones then my legs died. going deep makes a difference.


Hack squats

1x8 @ 135
1x11 @ 135 deep
1x8 @ 135
1x8 @ 135

i mix up the leg width and toes in/out on these.

Calf Raise seated

1x4 @ 4 plates
1x8 @ 3 plates
1x11 @ 3 plates

Rotary Calf Machine

1x12 @ 80
2x11 @ 90

Leg Curl

1x8 @ 90
1x8 @ 90
1x11 @ 90 grind marine.

Front db raises (lighter weight cause having mad joint problems lately.)

3x6 @ 20 db ea. arm (ea. arm 6 times)

side db raises

3x8 @ 20 db .

Grade/Effort: B/B cept for first exercise.

Comments: Gym was dead, I was dead cept for squats, got it done, return to true atg (ass to grass) form. Got alot of other shit done too, but girl issues have me down. shoulder popping was mimimal on raises thank god.


Diet: brick. too much liquid stuff today.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Mar 28, 2006)

*3/28/06*

lollerpickles 12 sets chest / 6 sets tris / 6 sets abtizzlers

Barbell day today l oh l i hate bb benching in anyform.

flat bench light (savees meh shoulder)

1x4 @ 135
1x3 @ 135
1x5 @ 135

Incline db

1x8 @ 80 40 ea hand
1x6 @ 100
1x6 @ 100

decline lollipops bb

1x8 @ 95
2x6 @ 135

Helle's Flyes (never tried them. awesome isolation exercise.)

2x8 @ 50
1x6 @ 50

Dipz

1x11 @ Bw
1x8 @ Bw
1x6 @ bw

y griptizzlers presdowns

3x8 @ 150.

abs: 3x25 hanging knee raises 3x12 dragon flags. felt good today

Grade/Effort: A/a

Comments: best chest workout in a long time! i hate doing chest. but sucked it and got back and did some bb work. diet was the best today the best it ahs beeen in about 3 weeks. spike kicked in and got it down pre w/o. acutally felt a difference specially when i needed the extra drive on dips. still hate bb benching esp flat. normally dont stunt in the gym but outdid dude in front of his g/f w/ the ab work, kept knockng em out when his fat self stopped short. marine for lyfe. have to have some indulgences .

stunt 4 lyfe

J


----------



## Incognegro (Mar 31, 2006)

no back this week, raped it hard w/ hockey. dont want to injure myself.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Apr 2, 2006)

leggerzz tom. high rep squat

J


----------



## Incognegro (Apr 6, 2006)

well washer overflowed in the house, so ive spent the past two days w/ gym time dedicated to ripping out carpet and baseboard lol.

but back on track today


----------



## Incognegro (Apr 6, 2006)

*4/6/06*

17 Sets legs / 6 sets shoulders / no abs

back on track for life.

ATG for lyfe squats

1x12 @ 135
2x8 @ 185

hack squats

2x9 @ 140
1x8 @ 140

Sitting Calf Raises

1x8 @ 3 plates
1x7 @ 3 Plates
1x6 @ 3 plates

Rotary Calf Machine

1x12 @ 80
1x9 @ 90
1x8 @ 90

Leg Curlin

1x11 @ 9
2x6 @ 140
1x5 @ 140

Overhead db press

3x8 @ 40s ea. hand.

reverse incline db flyes

3x8 @ 25s ea. hand


Grade/Effort: B/B

Comments: semi good back into the groove session. Squats felt SOLID for the first time in awhile deep and good form. need to start doing more ham instensive exercises. cant wait till calves start building.


diet: brick today if i can keep at it.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Apr 10, 2006)

4/10/06 (for workout 4/7)

9 Sets Chest / 7 sets back arms / 3 sets abs


Flat bb

1x10 @ 95 warmup
1x5 @ 135 elbow pain
1x8 strong @ 135 10+ repositioned no pain

incline db

1x8 @ 40s
1x6 @ 50s
1x4 @ 55s


Helles flyes

3x8 @ 30s. these isolate em goood.


Dips

1x8 @ Bw
1x7 @ Bw
1x8 @ bw
1x6 @ bw

pressdowns

3x8 @ 150

abs: 3x25 hanging knee raises.


Grade/Effort: A/A

Comments: best day overall in a long while, not just in the gym either. a bright light in the dark clouds if you will. helles flyes are awesome. good pump today. and got to drive both ways loll


Diet: brick.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Apr 10, 2006)

*4/10/06*

15 Sets Legs / 6 Sets Shoulders / 3 Sets Abs

ATG squats in cage

1x8 @ 135
1x6 @ 185
1x4 @ 205
1x3 @ 225

3 plates comin soon son.

Hack squats

2x8 @ 140
1x8 @ 150

Seated Calf Raise

3x6 @ 3 plates

Rotary Calf

1x11 @ 90
18 @ 100

Leg Curl  gotta start doing more ham instensive exercises.

1x8 @ 90
1x6 @ 115
1x7 @ 115

Upright bb rows

havent done these in a while so took it easy on weight/joints lol

3x8 @ 95

standing db overhead press

3x8 @ 30 ea. hand. wanted 40s but was tired and joints wouldnt have it after uprights.

abs: 3x25 hanging knee raise.

Grade/Effort: C/B

Comments: decent effort, just didnt feel intense or a burn.  squats felt good, i  was going to just do 135 4x cause my back was really hurting b4 and the whole morning even thou I stretched it out for awhile. after the warmup set everything felt better. the magic of squats . 225 reps felt solid. 3 plates coming soon.

diet: shit. all liquid so far and i woke up at 1130 w/ havent eaten since 10 the night b4. ghey.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Apr 11, 2006)

*4/11/06*

13 Sets back / 7 Sets arms / no abs

deads


1x12 @ 135 warmup
1x8 @ 185
1x11 @ 225 boy felt the stress run into the iron on this one
1x4 @ 275 PB movin weight

WG Pullups

1x6 @ bw
1x9 @ bw
1x7 bw

Low Cable WG rows

1x10 @ 90 pronated
1x9 @ 100
1x8 @ 110

BB Shrugs

2x8 @ 225
1xx @ 225

BB Curl

1x11 @ 45
1x8 @ 65
1x3 @ 85 major wrist pain on all these

Standing hammer curls

1x8 ea arm @ 30 ea. arm
1x6 @ 35 ea arm
1x5 @ 40
1x3 @ 40

Forearm curl

1x25 burnout (doin reps till i drop it) @ 45 ez bar.


no abs:

effort/grade: a/b

Comments 275 thats all. i was mad and depress to day. good combination at the gym

J
__________________


----------



## Incognegro (Apr 11, 2006)

dammitt no comments wtf people


----------



## Incognegro (Apr 13, 2006)

*4/13/06*

13 Sets Chest / 6 sets back arms / no abs 

Flat BB

1x10 @ 95 warmup
1x4 @ 135
1x6 @ 135
1x3 @ 135

Decline BB feel so much stronger confident on these

1x8 @ 135 strong
1x8 @ 135
1x8 @ 135

Flat DB

3x4 @ 120 total.

Helles Flyes

3x8 @ 60 combined db weight.

Pressdowns

3x8 @ 150

Overhead standing db extension

3x8 @ 35 db.

no abs

Grade/effort: bb work was ok for once. but b/b

Comments: bb work was fun. cut it short. bleh mundane workouts. No elbow pain today. positioning on the bench is everyting. decided to leave out dips, as my wrists are dead from work 2 days ago. gotta let the inflammation go down first. on the grind for lyfe.

diet: super BRICK. body woke up every three hours between 10 and 10 and said feed me, so I did. fueling growth 

J


----------



## Incognegro (Apr 17, 2006)

*4/17/06*

17 Sets Legs / 4 Sets Shoulders / 3 Sets Abs


Cage Work

1x10 @ 135 warmup
1x8 @ 185
1x5 @ 205
1x1 @ 225 ghey

Hack squats

1x10 @ 135
1x8 @ 135
1x9 @ 155

Sitting Calf Raise

1x10 @ 3 plates
1x8 @ 3 plates
1x6 @ 3 plates plus 25

Rotary Calf Machine

1x10 @ 100
1x15 @ 110 get it done
1x8 @ 120

Leg Curl

1x8 @ 90
1x6 @ 115
1x7 @ 115
1x5 @ 115

Standing DB Overhead Press

2x8 @ 35 ea. hand

Reverse Incline Bench Flyes

2x8 @ 25 ea. hand

3x25 assisted pullup type bench leg raises. one where you sit back w/ your back against a pad and your elbows resting on pads gripping handles at 90 degrees and no feet support, you pull up to chest and lower. repeat.

Grade/Effort: B/B

Comments: nice workout on paper, but intensity lacked a bit. pbso district 4 fucked w/ me this morning, so was a bit about that. squat is slowly chasing the deadlift weight (275). 205 reps felt awesome. the 225 rep sucked.
calves looking good, give em 8 months and they will be were they should be right now.


diet: brick its been hard not to cheat lately.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Apr 19, 2006)

*04/18/06 workout (posted 04/19/06*

10 sets chest / 6 sets triceps / 3 sets abs

decline bb

1x10 @ 95 warmup
1x6 @ 135 pain left elbow
1x8 @ 135
1x3 @ 155

Flat Db

1x8 @ 55 ea. hand
1x5 @ 60
1x4 @ 60

Helles flyes

1x8 @ 30 ea. hand
1x11 @ 35
1x8 @ 35

dips

3x8 @ bw

standing db overhead extension

1x8 @ 35
2x8 @ 40

abs: 3x25 hanging chair thingy raises.

effort/grade: b/b

comments: decent workout, almost didnt go, but decided it had to be done. posionting w/the decline bb is everything to avoid joint pain. witnessed two dudes doing deadlifts for the first time, never seen anybody else besides me do em. sadly the form was reallly bad (bad rounded etc) owell their problem not mine.

diet: brick. good nutrient timeing later in the day.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Apr 25, 2006)

*4/25/06 (for session 4/24/06)*

17 sets wheels / 6 sets shoulders / 3 sets abs

cage work

1x8 @ 135
1x6 @ 185
1x5 @ 205
1x6 @ 205

sldl 

1x8 @ 95
1x8 @ 135
1x8 @ 155

hack 

1x9 @ 140
1x8 @ 150
1x11 @ 150

ham curl

1x8 @ 90
1x8 @ 115
2x5 @ 115

rotary calf machine

1x12 @ 90
1x10 @ 100
1x10 @ 110

standing db overhead press

1x7 @ 35 ea. hand
1x8 @ "
1x6 @ "

reverse flyes db

3x8 @ 25 ea. hand.

grade/effort: b/b

Comments: squats felt solid. Felt good to switch exercise order around. killed myself on curls.

diet: good today. brick. timing was a bit off thou.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Apr 25, 2006)

*4/25/06*

push

12 sets chest/ 9 sets tris / 2 sets abs

decline bb

1x5 @ 135 elbow pain stoppd the reps
1x7 @ 135 no pain
2x4 @ 155

flat db

1x8 @ 55
2x4 @ 60 ea. hand

incline db

1x9 @ 40 ea. hand
1x8 @ 45
1x10 @ 45

dips

1x12 @ bw
1x6 @ "
1x10 @ "

pressdowns

1x8 @ 150
1x6 @ 150
1x10 @ 150 need to up weight

overhead db pullover standing

1x12 @ 35 db
1x10 @ 40
1x8 @ 45

helle's flyes

1x8 @ 35 ea. hand
1x9 @ "

abs: 2x25 hanging knee raises.

grade/effort: b/b

comments: good workout on paper, but just no drive, i blame a slight change in nutrient timing. oh and FUCK I NEED TO MOVE.

diet: good. almost not brick cause i waited too long to take pre w/o nutrient.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Apr 29, 2006)

*4/29/06 (for 28th session)*

Pull

15 sets back / 8 sets bis / 3 sets abs


deads

1x8 @ 185
1x8 @ 225
1x8 @ 245 quality
1x4 @ 275 only couldnt do more cause my grip was slipping. gonna try em mixed and supinated and should be able to get 2-3 more reps.

pullups

1x9 @ bw neutral wg
1x6 @ bw wg pronated
1x10 @ bw cg neutral

cg cable rows

1x10 @ 110
1x8 @ 120
1x6 @ 130

WG cable rows

1x9 @ 105 pronated
1x8 @ 120 supinated

BB shrugs

3x8 @ 225

standing hammers

4x6 ea. hand w/ 35s

concentration curls

4x6 ea. hand w/ 35 db

abs: 3x12 dragon flags.

Grade/Effort: b/a

Comments: awseom session, gym had no music and no ac. acutally felt like I was getting some work done. did the bb shrugs in the power rack for the first time. diet was crap.

diet: SHIT.


J


----------



## Incognegro (May 2, 2006)

*5/02/06 for 5/01/06*

7 sets legs / 6 sets shoulders / 3 sets shoulders


squats

1x9 @ 135
1x5 @ 185
2x5 @ 205

sitting calf raise

1x8 @ 3 plates
2x6 @ 3 plus 25

hack

2x8 @ 160
1x6 @ 160

Leg Curl

1x8 @ 90
1x4 @ 115
2x3 @ 115

sldl

1x6 @ 135
2x12 @ 135

standing db over head press

2x8 @ 35 ea. hand
1x6 @ "

rear flyes

3x8 @ 25 db. ea. hand

abs: 3x25 hanging chair

grade/effort: b/b

comments: went even thou i was sick. need to up sldl weight. squats felt ok. meidocre session.


diet: crap.


J


----------



## Incognegro (May 8, 2006)

*5/8/06*

14 sets wheels / 5 sets shoulders

mini back to it session.


squats

1x8 @ 135
1x6 @ 185
1x5 @ 205
1x3 @ 205

sldl

1x8 @ 135
1x8 @ 155
1x8 @ 155

rotary calf

4x12 @ 110

leg curl

1x8 @ 90
2x5 @ 115

sitting db overhead press

3x8 @ 40 db ea. hand

2x8 rear delt tbar row machine tingy. @ 2 plates


thats all.


Grade/Effort: CC

Comments: gonna get back into it slowly. kept the volume and intensity lower. i was real sick last week, and im only at about 80 percent right now. diet sucked last week. back on cee this week. felt the difference for aweek. need to order more whey used the rest of it this week. starting today cycln cee 5 on 2 off (sat /sun). cant wait till burfday when I refocuse and switch things up and roll p/rr/s.

gonna go back to 4 days a week w/ :

monday- legs/ shoulders/ 1 core exerciese
tuesday- chest/ 1 core.
wed-off
thurs-back/ 1 core/traps
fri- calves+core/flexibility program+external rotation.
sat/sun-off.

J


----------



## Incognegro (May 8, 2006)

no work prior to this session for a bout a week since the last post cuae I have been really sick, still only have 80 percent back.

J


----------



## Incognegro (May 11, 2006)

*5/11/06 (for 10th session)*

light push

decline bb

1x5 @ 135 mad elbow pain
1x8 @ 135 much better
1x3 (4) @ 155

Helles flyes

1x8 @ 30 db ea.
3x8 @ 35

dips

1x10 @ bw
1x6 @ "
1x8 @ "
1x7 @ "

standing db overhead extension

1x8 @ 35
2x8 @ 40

3x25 hanging knee raises (strict)

grade/effort: b/b

comments: felt like a decent session even thou volume lowered. this whole week I am droppng volume until next week to get my fresh of bad cold body back in teh grooove. dips fellt good.

J


----------



## Incognegro (May 11, 2006)

*5/11/06*

light pull

13 sets back / 2 sets traps / 6 sets biceps

dead

1x6 @ 185
1x7 @ 225
1x7 @ 245
1x4 @ 245 coulda uppd it to where it should be but restrained since this is bak in the groove session.

cg cable rows

1x8 @ 100
1x9 @ 110
1x10 @ 120

neutral powergrip width pullups

2x8 @ bw
1x7 @ bw

tbar rows machine thingy

1x7 @ 90
1x8 @ 90
1x7 @ 90

bb shrugs light and off squat rack dead pull supports (so more like dead pull to shrug lol)

2x16 @ 135

hammers standing

3x6 ea. arm 35 db

ez bar curl

1x6 @ 65
1x7 @ 65
1x5 @ 65

no abs

grade/effort: b/b reminder to self helps to not wear jersey shorts when deading kills my shins, the pants help a bit.

comments: shins taking a beating. shouldnt really wear these quality time shorts when doing back work. the work pants provide a great deal of abrasive resistance, and they lessen the bruising somewhat. went from 1-2 gym was dead the best time. hard motivating myself today.

J


----------



## Incognegro (May 15, 2006)

legs 13 sets / 3 sets shoulders / no abs

shitty workout cept for squats

pen crapped out so i cant recollect every stat but heeeerrrrr goes

squat

1x8 @ 135
1x6 @ 185
1x6 @ 205
1x4 @ 225 solid :leghump: 

sldl

1x8 @ 135
2x8 @ 155

rotary

3x?? @ 110

ham curl

1x?? @ 95
2x3 @ 115 felt weak but only b/c hams pre xhausted

tbar rear delt row

3x8 @ 2 plates

grade/Comments: c/c not d/d cuase of quality 225 reps

no drive no nothing today. felt like a robot. shame, b/c nutrition and timing of it was spot on today. no press shoulder work bc did alot of side landscapn work today which replicated what I would have done and then some. it surprised me a bit actually. conserve calorie expenditure lol. cant wait tilll this week is over to switch up on monday. *22nd(


diet: spot on BRICK.


J


----------



## Incognegro (May 17, 2006)

*5/17/06 *for workout 5/16/06)*

push

10 sets chest / 6 sets triceps / 3 sets RA

decline bb

1x5 @ 135 mad joint pain
1x8 @ 135
2x3 @ 155

flat db

1x5 @ 60
1x4 @ 60
1x6 @ 60 ea. hand

helles flyes

3x8 @ 35 db

dips

3x8 @ bw

pressdowns

1x6 @ 150
2x8 @ 150

abs: 3x12 dragon flags

grade/effort: d/d

Comments: d cause i cut out 3 exercises. kinda doing mini sessions this week, in prepartion for upgrade time next week. felt stale this workout

diet sucked: SHIT.

J


----------



## Incognegro (May 23, 2006)

*5/23/06 for 5/19*

pull

dead

1x8 @ 185
1x6 @ 225
1x5 @ 275 grip
1x4 @ 275 mixed grip felt a little better

backwards pullups

1x8
1x6
2x8

low cable cg

1x12 @ 105
3x8 @ 120

wg cable rows

1x6 @ 120
2x8 @ 120
1x4 @ 120

bb Shrugs

1x8 @ 225
1x6
1x8

ea bar standing curl

3x8 @ 65 strict

ez bar preacher

1x10 @ 45
1x8 @ 45
1x8 @ 45

no abs

grade/effort: b/b

comments: rowing intensive this time. no ab work. stupid grip is killing me on deads. no lifting till nxt monday. week off to recover and let my wrists heal. I also need to redesign and change some stuff. starting fresh monday. was going to do it today, but wrists need a week off to recover.


J


----------



## Incognegro (May 28, 2006)

Well, it???s about two weeks out from my one year anniversary, and it???s time to refocus, readjust, and evaluate the Journey???


Progress: 	

From January 06 till now, my weight gain has been less then expected, but I know why, and that is from not having a current available source of transportation, and having to walk everywhere constantly, resulting in a lot of un-needed cardio, even though it was really necessary to get to work, etc.. This will be changing sometime in June or July, and hopefully along with an increase in my clean bulk strategy can result in an accelerated weight gain.

	The good news is that the composition of my body is radically changed. I believe I am still experiencing newbie gains to some degree, as I am dropping BF%, and putting on muscle still. Hence, I am greatly improved from December of 2005. Another thing I have noticed as well, my strength has gone up considerably. I remember in November of 2005 bending down to dead-lift an EZ-bar w/ two pies on either side and wondering, ??? Can I pull this??? as big compound movements were something that I had begun to incorporate big movements into my routine, but with out an available spare barbell, or a true squat rack. I also remember squatting on a Smith Machine, and going to parallel and coming back up with 150 lbs like a weaklings, and never really having free squatted in a cage, etc. At this time I was really coming into new knowledge regarding training, diet, and recovery, and I thank the Iron Magazine Forums and T-Nation for this.

	When I joined World in January of 2006, a whole new realm opened. I had room to dead-lift, and experienced real pain of squatting in a cage with my body supporting the weight and balancing it, as opposed to just pushing against the weight. What a difference! I also began to train legs seriously, as I didn???t before b/c I walked/ public transited so much to work/school gym and home that I couldn???t afford to be really sore. My journal from 05 and 06 document this. Anyways, now I am proud to say that really after only 6 months or so of change, I can squat 225 currently 2x3, and pull 275 3x5. Not exactly earth-shattering numbers, but for me its quite an improvement, and can go no-where but up. I am also proud to say that I have missed only one scheduled training session, a back one some time last fall, and one week last month due to sickness, and every single one of my sessions since the inception in June 2005 have been documented. I???ve taken two weeks off, one at spring break and one finishing up now. Both were taken after 3 ½ months to let the CNS recover, etc. Really made a difference, but it was hard staying out of the gym. I felt irritable, cranky, and my back hurt (not in a good way) when I was out. Such a difference quality time in the gym makes! I was sick unintentionally in april for a week. I could have probably lifted through half of it, but my body said it was better for it to rest.

Realizations:

I am coming to realize my strengths and weaknesses with my body and my physique, both currently and genetically. My chest is smaller than it should be, and I don???t have much room for growth, as my upper ribcage is quite bony and sticks as far out as my chest does. My pectorals have good shape and definition, but there is a lot of work to be done to push them out past my abs and ribcage to make them dominate size wise. Moving on to shoulders, I have good potential there and it is starting to show, especially in the rear. Traps are coming along nicely thanks to heavy dead lifting, and eliminating a lot of stupid isolationistic shoulder exercises and focusing on big ones that hit all parts simultaneously has saved me some work and has helped speed development it seems. I???ve been splitting shoulders over two days, and under emphasizing them (which for me right now means lowering the volume). I was doing traps on back day and one main movement and a rear deltoid isolation movement on leg day. Back and Legs especially are my body???s strongest areas, and have the best potential I think. The only real weaknesses are my chest and core, my chest I???ve worked properly, but it has responded slower then everything else, and my core I haven???t really cared or focused on until now.

Goals:

	Strength wise, I need to dead-lift at least 315 if not more (straight off the floor, no chalk, grip help, gloves, etc. just pure raw.). I need to squat 275 3x6 ATG at least, and I???d like to decline bench 180-200 2x2 at least. I am currently sitting at 171 at roughly 8-9 percent, and I???d like to weigh in at 185 at 10 percent(ish) by the end of the year. Also to cut out all this walking.

New changes to the Journey for 06:

	I am going back to four days a week. I have been doing 3 days a week since March, and I don???t really like it. I am moving shoulders around, and incorporating a 2nd lower body day and flexibility/mobility/external rotation program.

Day 1: Legs 

Day 2: Push (Chest and Anterior Deltoid movements)

Day 3: Off

Day 4: Pull ( Back, Traps and Rear Deltoid movements)

Day 5: Calves, Hamstrings, and Flexibility, Core, etc.

Day 6: Off

Day 7: Off

Simple, yet effective. Now instead of walking funny for a few days, I can walk funny the entire week ha-ha.
Diet is painfully simple, as Wrath from Animal Pak puts it, ???I try to eat as much clean food as possible.??? That???s the guideline I am going to stick with for now. A clean bulk essentially. I am currently supplementing CEE, Whey, a Multi, and Whey. I am going to cycle the creatine five on two off, and I am going to give Carabolin 19 from Biotest a shot. 

Wish me luck, the fun begins tomorrow???.


J


----------



## Incognegro (May 31, 2006)

well no work got done memorial day missed the closing by an hour grr.


----------



## Incognegro (May 31, 2006)

*5/29 for 5/28 06*

16 sets legs

squats

1x8 @ 135
1x6 @ 185
1z8 @ 205
1x5 @ 205 pulled hamstring it hurts

leg curl

1x8 @ 90
1x5 @ 115
1x4 @ 115
1x5 @ 115

SLDL

1x8 @ 135
1x6 @ 155
2x8 @ 155

Rotary Calf

1x22@ 100 did till i coulnt do anymore on all these
1x15 @ 110
1x13 @ 110
1x13 @ 110


Grade/Effort: B/B

Comments: pulled stupid right hamstring, gonna see if i can even attempt deadlifts on pull day much less another leg session. thats about it. decent session after a week off.


diet: spot the fuck on. BRICK.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Jun 5, 2006)

*6/3/06 for 6/1/06*

Push

incline bb

1x7 @ 95 first time doing these since like oct at the y
3x3 @ 135

decline bb

2x6 @ 135
1x4 @ 135

Flat db

1x3 @ 60
1x4 @ 60 ea. hand
1x3 @ 60

Dips

1x8 @ bw
1x6 @ bw
1x6 @ bw

Overhead press dropsets

1x4 @ 40s + 1x4 @ 30s
1x4 @ 40s + 1x4 @ 30s
1x3 @ 40s + 1x2 @ 30s

dear these are hard

Pushdowns

1x10 @ 120
1x8 @ 150
1x6 @ 150

Grade/Effort: b/b

comments: o wow those dropsets were killer. had the best week diet wise of my life.  incline bb i still don't like but gotta get it done.


bricK diet.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Jun 5, 2006)

*6/4 06 for 6/2/06*

teh pull

dead

1x8 @ 185
1x7 @ 225
1x4 @ 275
1x2 @ 285 PB :leghump:  dear god next time pulling out gloves to fight the grip war.

shrug bb

1x8 @ 225
2x9 @ 225

pullups

1x7
1x12
1x10
1x4

cg row cable

1x12 @ 100
1x8 @ 110
1x8 @ 120

rear delt row t-bar

1x8 @ 90
1x7 @ 90
1x6 @ 90

reverse flyes

3x7 @ 25 ea. hand

cg neutral grip pullups / ez bar standing curl superset

3x5 + 1x12 @ 35 ez bar. 

grade: a/a

comments: dead pb. grip is really an issue now. now i know how people feel that hang off the edge of a cliff and 1 finger at a time unlatches from the edge.
superset bicep work felt good.

diet: perfect.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Jun 9, 2006)

*6/9 for 6/6 06*

Legs

didn't record it, needed a break, wanted to relax a bit.


squats-sldl-curls-calf raise.

went really heavy, was more intense then usually.

discovered zercher squats, love em.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Jun 9, 2006)

*6/9 for 6/8/06*

push

incline bb

1x9 @ 95
1x4 @ 135
1x3 @ 135

decline bb

1x8 @ 135
2x3 @ 155

flat db

1x4 @ 60s.
1x3
1x5

helles flyes

1x5 @ 40s.
1x6
1x8 pushed it

dips

3x8 @ bw

shoulder overhead press dropset

1x7 @ 40s +1x8 @ 25s
1x7 @ 40s +1x6 @ 25s
1x5 @ 40s +1x4 @ 20s love these they wear me out

skullscrushers (new never done these did real light weight)

1x10 @ 35 ez curl
1x10 @ 45
1x8 @ 35

Grade/Effort: a/b

commments: gotta make note. started carbolin 19 4 day the 1st of june. we shall see how it goes. good so far. stepped on the scale yesterday weighd in at 176. never been that much before. also did more zercher squats for giggles.

180 here we come. then 190..and finally 200 at 10 percent or less.


diet: brick. had a strawberry shake thou. had to boost calorie count.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Jun 22, 2006)

going to come back and start relogging the end of july. need to free myself from numbers for awhile, etc. 

hopefully gonna come back w/ a 315 dead.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow. It really does wonders when you go back and read what you were doing back then versus how things are now.

Keep your training logs! I just re-discovered my log threads and they have been enlightening. I plan on restarting my workout logs, as what I deem important has radically changed.


----------

